# Server going down forabout an hour...



## Semper Fidelis

Don't fret. When itcomes back up it will be much faster...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Roger.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I've been working on other things. I see things are working rightnow. Was the site down for a while? A Linux admin was migrating the site to another server and he said it would be down for about an hour. Things seem snappy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I was away and now back so if it was down it was during that time.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

@Semper Fidelis

I did not notice any outages. That said, the server log seems to be filling up with undefined index errors that began about 59 minutes ago.


----------



## Edward

Had trouble posting on a couple of threads, so this is just a test to see if I can post here. 

OK, that worked. Did the Sunday script run a little early this evening?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Edward said:


> Had trouble posting on a couple of threads, so this is just a test to see if I can post here.
> 
> OK, that worked. Did the Sunday script run a little early this evening?


I don't think so.


----------



## Edward

@Semper Fidelis Thanks for the reply. If I run into any snags Monday I'll PM the symptoms. Otherwise, I'll assume it was something transient.


----------

